# DR CULVER'S MALARIAL GERM DESTROYER



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2009)

Recently got this rarely seen medicine. It has an interesting style.
 Considering malaria is caused by mosquitoes it could not have been very effective[]
 I have found little info on its history. If anyone knows anything about it I would be grateful to hear it. More photos at :
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=198&start=0


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet looking bottle Matt, very interesting lip finish/pour spout.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe it was to be poured onto the mosquito...[]............ I'm really liking that bottle Matt!....Thanks for showing these cool meds so I can put them in my mental shopping list.                                        Joe


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 20, 2009)

Matt,
 I like everything about it. The color, the octagonal shape, the malaria references, the crude neck and opening, the typesetting (if you will) of the embossing (on arches etc..) and the monogram. Very neat bottle!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for looking.
 I still cant seem to find any info on the company. 
 Must not have been a smashing success.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice bottle Matt!  Congrats!


----------



## hansmc (Nov 21, 2009)

According to the Ohio Bottles book the finish is a pour spout and the bottle dates between 1880-1885, and gives a value of $150-200, which from my personal experience means it is actually worth much more based on what I have paid and watched things sell for compared to book values.  I collect Cleveland bottles and i have never seen one, so Id say its pretty rare.  I have to say thats a very nice bottle, would  be top shelf in any Cleveland medicine collection.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. That date range seems about right. Its whittled but it has a cup mold base so I was figuring 1880s.

 I dont see a lot of Cleveland patent medicines. Out of about 7000 bottles listed in my medicine guide maybe 20 are embossed Cleveland. 
 I currently have a Fenton's Marine Drug Store which is pretty nice...
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MattsMedicines/1270/1270.htm
 Dont know that much about this company either. I assume it was "Marine" being on the lake and catoring to the shipping crowd?


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice bottle.  Where'd you come up with that one?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice bottle Matt.As soon as I saw it I thought how well it would look next to my Wm. Radams.Theres a Radams with the embossing on the base floating around Ebay.Never seen one.


----------



## bigmanvt10 (Dec 5, 2016)

new guy to the collecting world here who was influenced by my best friend of over 25 yrs. Saw this bottle and I want one because I share the same last name that's on the bottle.anyone know where I can locate one and the price on said bottle? thanks in advance!


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 6, 2016)

what makes the lip so interesting is that it's a pour spout pinched onto what is otherwise a VERY plain tooled lip.  You more commonly see pour spouts on applied lips.   I always find these pinched on pour spouts to be fascinating as you just don't see that many.  I've got a couple of inks with them.

Jim G


----------

